# My boy Jones



## SKatey (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi everyone

Here is a picture of Jones on the first day I got him. (23/6/13 - 7.5in tall 5.5lbs)





He was so tiny, and had such flaky skin. I was not going to get a puppy on this day, although I had been considering getting one for more than a year. He nussled into my neck when I picked him up, and let out the biggest sigh I have ever hear come from a puppy, and it was over for me. haha

this is him on 15/10/13 (17.5in tall 30lbs)


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! What a little cutie! Such an adorable little pup!


----------



## K9Sandy (Oct 15, 2013)

He is so cute! :smile: I like the part where you said he nussled into your neck too! :smile: That's an "Awww Moment!" :smile:

In your picture, Jones looks to be part black lab and something else I'm not sure at the moment. At any rate, he is a "Cutie"! :smile:


----------



## Ruthjacobs (Dec 10, 2013)

You have a beautiful little puppy. That last picture of Jones is just far too cute. Wonderful.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

So cute! Welcome to DFC!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

My stepsister has a silver pit mix that looks very similar. They are such cute dogs!


----------



## SKatey (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone. 

He is such a busy dog. He has also gotten so big, and fast. He loves to run. Here are the latest of him.


----------



## Barrie BC (Jan 24, 2014)

What a BEAUTY...Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## sharleytail (Sep 10, 2013)

Jones really grown up so handsome, he looks so smart and sweet too! What a sweetheart..


----------

